# Types of wood for smoking



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Most hardwoods can be used for smoking. Here's a short list of smoking woods:

Alder - Very delicate with a hint of sweetness. Good with fish, pork, poultry, and light-meat game birds. Traditionally used in the pacific Northwest to smoke Salmon.

Almond - A nutty and sweet smoke flavor, light ash. Good with all meats.

Apple - Slightly sweet but denser, fruity smoke flavor. Beef, poultry, game birds, pork (particularly ham).

Apricot - The flavor is milder and sweeter than Hickory. Good with most meats.

Ash - Fast burner, light but distinctive flavor. Good with fish and red meats.

Birch - Medium hard wood with a flavor similar to maple. Good with pork and poultry.

Cherry - Slightly sweet, fruity smoke flavor. Good with all meats and seafood.

Chestnut - Slightly sweet nutty smoke flavor. Good with most meats. An old-world smoking wood, popular in Europe.

Grapevines - Aromatic, similar to fruit wood. Good with most meats.

Hickory - Pungent, smoky, bacon-like flavor. The most economical and common wood used. Good for smoking all meats, especially pork and ribs. One of the best for smoking cheese.

Jack Daniel's - Made from Jack Daniel's barrels. Adds a distinctive flavor to beef and poultry. Made from 100% Jack Daniel's Oak Aging Barrels. Upon completion of the aging process the barrels are hand selected for recycling into wood smoking chips. Good for smoking all meats, especially pork and ribs.

Lemon - Medium smoke flavor with a hint of fruitiness. Excellent with beef, pork and poultry.

Lilac - Very light, subtle with a hint of floral. Good with seafood and lamb.

Maple - Mildly smoky, somewhat sweet flavor. Maple chips add a sweet, subtle flavor that enhances the flavor of poultry and game birds. Smoke a pork roast with them for a sensational taste experience. Also good with cheese and vegetables.

Mesquite - Strong earthy flavor. One of the most popular woods in the country, mesquite is a scrubby tree that grows wild in the Southwest. Sweeter and more delicate than hickory, it's a perfect complement to richly flavored meats such as steak, duck or lamb. Good with most meats, especially beef and most vegetables.

Mulberry - The smell is sweet and reminds one of apple. Beef, poultry, game birds, pork (particularly ham).

Nectarine - The flavor is milder and sweeter than hickory. Good on most meats.

Oak - One of the most popular wood's, heavy smoke flavor. Good with red meat, pork, fish and heavy game.

Olive - The smoke favor is similar to mesquite, but distinctly lighter. Delicious with poultry.

Orange - Medium smoke flavor with a hint of fruitiness. Excellent with beef, pork and poultry.

Peach - Slightly sweet, woodsy flavor. Good with most meats.

Pear - Slightly sweet, woodsy flavor. Poultry, game birds and pork.

Pecan - Similar to hickory, but not as strong. Try smoking with the shells as well. Pecan is the best for that beautiful golden-brown turkey. Try it with other poultry products, game birds and pork for that delicate pecan flavor!! Good for most needs.

Plum/Prune - The flavor is milder and sweeter than hickory Good with most meats.

Sassafras - The wood of the sassafras tree produces musky, mild, sweet smoke that is especially well-suited for smoking beef, pork, poultry; even fish. The root of the sassafras tree is used for flavoring root beer, and some say they can taste a hint of root beer in sassafras-smoked meat.

Walnut - Very heavy smoke flavor, usually mixed with lighter woods like pecan or apple. Can be bitter if used alone. Good with red meats and game.

These companies offer variety and ample supplies of smoking wood and pellets: 
http://www.800drywood.com/wfc.html 
http://bbqrsdelight.com/

Pellets put out the most smoke per dollar, but they may not burn in all smokers.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been using orange wood pellets lately for burgers - very mild flavor.

Tried walnut on beef and elk steaks - very strong.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I got 3 slabs of baby back ribs smoking right now using Cherry, I have got to where I like the Cherry for about all I do. Which isn't a lot. Thanks for the info I will try some of them you listed.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

riptheirlips said:


> I got 3 slabs of baby back ribs smoking right now using Cherry, I have got to where I like the Cherry for about all I do. Which isn't a lot. Thanks for the info I will try some of them you listed.


Cherry is hard to beat, my favorite for chicken and turkey; anything, like you said.

.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

I've been playing around with mixing woods... Lately, my favorite combo is Hickory, Cherry and Apple. Great smoky flavor and it puts a great color on the meat.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sknabnoj said:


> I've been playing around with mixing woods... Lately, my favorite combo is Hickory, Cherry and Apple. Great smoky flavor and it puts a great color on the meat.


Hey, when are you gonna post up some pictures?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I tried some lilac once. It smelled wonderful while it smoked (just like the flowers) but added little flavor.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I like the Mesquite lump charcoal with alder and cherry for brisket and turkey. The Mesquite seems to overpower the other two, but if it aint broke...


----------

